# Oil, how high will it go?



## mime (18 June 2005)

I just checked the latest oil price and it's above $58. Bad news for the world economy but great news for energy based stocks. I'm excited!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 June 2005)

Yes, it is a paradox isn't it. 

Make some quick money at the expense of other stocks affected by high oil prices. Maybe woodside will hit the $30 mark.


----------

